# Laptop direct?/New Laptop



## Mpsox (12 May 2008)

Looking to buy a new laptop, Laptop direct seem to have good offers but has anyone got any feedback on them,

Secondly, I'm looking for a reasonable basic laptop for net/email usage + basis Word documents, nothing too fancy. Has anyone got any recomedations, I don't plan on spending more then €600


----------



## bigjoe_dub (12 May 2008)

i'd go dell.  tale the option of next business day onsite support.  well worth it.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (12 May 2008)

Mpsox said:


> Looking to buy a new laptop, Laptop direct seem to have good offers but has anyone got any feedback on them,...


I bought a laptop from them 3 years ago and was happy with the experience. No complaints.[/quote]



bigjoe_dub said:


> i'd go dell.  tale the option of next business day onsite support.  well worth it.


Yeah for that budget I would go Dell, but I wouldn't go for any kind of extended warranty. Sure that would probably cost more than the laptop itself?


----------



## born2bl8 (15 May 2008)

got one from laptops direct a few months ago, no complaints with service or delivery (just under a week)

no complaints about laptop (Lenovo N200) bar battery life not brilliant & dvd drive a bit noisy watching DvDs (but neither of these bother me at all)

good budget laptop, big thumbs up for the screen (NVIDIA graphics card) - one of the best i've seen in this price range of laptop

haven't used tech support so can't comment on that (I believe they use a third party)


----------



## Midsummer (20 May 2008)

Hi - does anyone have any other suggestions apart from Dell ?  Is PCWorld any good ?  

Is there much difference between 1GB and 2GB of ram - is this important ?  Would be using it for basic use too as per pp.

Thanks
M


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

Midsummer said:


> Hi - does anyone have any other suggestions apart from Dell ?  Is PCWorld any good ?
> 
> Is there much difference between 1GB and 2GB of ram - is this important ?


In general the more memory the better. But an more detailed answer would really need more detailed background.


----------



## z109 (20 May 2008)

Don't forget to factor in the cost of Microsoft Office Home edition - if it is Word you want to be able to use and not MS Works.


----------



## z103 (20 May 2008)

> Don't forget to factor in the cost of Microsoft Office Home edition


Unless you get an eee with linux, that comes with open office.


----------



## John Rambo (20 May 2008)

If you're on a budget, the Dell 'Outlet' option might be worth a look. A friend of mine said he got a good laptop last week for around €600. Think it's:     http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=ie&l=en&s=dfh&~ck=betafrbsd


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

leghorn said:


> Unless you get an eee with linux, that comes with open office.


Or get a "blank" machine and install _Ubuntu_ or something similar.


----------



## Murt10 (20 May 2008)

And just to give you some idea of what you can get in the USA, have a look at this

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellst...n&oc=bqcwkvs&s=bsd&dgc=BF&cid=7420&lid=197374

Vostro 1500 15.4-inch Widescreen Laptop with Core 2 Duo CPU, 1GB, 80GB & CD Burner
$449 with Free Shipping. 

$449 = E287. No doubt they don't deliver outside the US.



Murt


----------



## Guest120 (20 May 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> Don't forget to factor in the cost of Microsoft Office Home edition - if it is Word you want to be able to use and not MS Works.


Don't bother with MS Office. Open Office will do the same job for even the most advanced users of the suite and can be configured to save as MS Office format, most importantly - it's FREE.


----------



## NavanMan1 (29 May 2008)

Hi Mpsox,
             I bought an Acer laptop from Laptopsdirect.ie three months ago, have had no problems with either the delivery or laptop. Paid 400 euro for a spec that would have cost me 700 euro with Dell.

Only gripe I have with the site is that they advertise the price in euro but when you come to pay, its Sterling that is charged to your credit card

Cheers,
Navanman


----------



## yop (6 Jun 2008)

Have bought a couple of Vostro 1000's and Inspiron 1525 laptops of late for people, both very good machines and very reasonable.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jun 2008)

Midsummer said:


> Hi - does anyone have any other suggestions apart from Dell ? Is PCWorld any good ? ...


 
Dell would be far better than PCWorld anyway. I take it you don't like Dell.


----------

